# powdery midew problems and solutions?



## ripjack (Jun 27, 2010)

it came back 3rd week into flowering dont know what to do applied serenade last night conservatively should i use a clean foilar spray to rinse it off or will that mess with trich production, create a medium for more different types of fungus, and or raise humidity levels around the bud sights which will suck it into the buds? i've heard 1part milk 9parts water and i think 1 part peroxide does well also greencure and this one dude actually mixed serenade to 60x its ready to use level and completely killed it i mean this doenst sound so stupid except the amount of bacteria subtilus that would still be blanketing the foliage i wander if i have my head in hole or not? i dont have fan speed controllers so i let them run full blast 4"cans for a 10x10 1 2600 can filter with only 1 foot of ducting between filter and fan , intake another story a bit longer bout 12 ft to room but i figur with the situation im in and budget this should regulate temp and humidity levels correct? I run 1 1000w HPS mounted on an adjustable a-wing with diffuser unbelievable spread supposedly it will cover a 16x16 ft area WOW 1 light does that and you can keep lamp about 1ft away from highest colas yep also cuts some vent needs because the sheild never gets hot to the touch not even warm, now with the lamp so close will help the production of PM or will it hault its process ? 
Is PM soil bound and can it be attacked from the ground up? if so will voodoo juice work it contains the same active ingredient as serenade "bacteria subtilus" will this help and or is there any other root products, silicas , or anything else that will make it easier to battle PM during flowering ? I'm afraid using anything near my colas even diluted milk mixs wont that promote bacteria and fungus? aAny beneficials out there that wii help? and last but not least what about a HIGH "ALKALINE" foliar spray will that help to an extent in preventing the production of the PM?


----------



## hectorius (Jun 27, 2010)

first thing you can do is change ur strain to something that doesnt get it like skunk hydrids like ghs lemon skunk, second you can spray sulfur on the leaves at a rate of teaspoon per liter and make sure u have side lighting like a flurocent instead of letting them get hit with high wattage light until they dry off takes about an hr or so. third there are sulfur burners tat around around 300 you can place in ur room but can give funny taste on bud. aslo dont spray sulfur for last 2 weeks and give them plain spray of water couple times after u sprayed them with sulfur to wash away anything left over. but the best way to get rid of it is................ buy couple de humidifiers run them at 40 percent and let them run 24 7 and no more powdery mildew.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Jun 28, 2010)

get a sulfer burner or put them outside. pm sucks.when your plants do finish you need to clean the hell out of your room with bleach and water. good luck


----------



## ripjack (Jun 28, 2010)

wurd thanks for the much needed advice my reclining buddah has a gene line with holland's hope which is mold resistant and she even has some near the contact points and i dont know if sulfur is an option for me , i'm using borrowed space very lucky im worried about smell?will it be to strong?


----------



## ripjack (Jun 28, 2010)

hector can i use serenade through up until 2weeks before harvest its organic and also if so should i spray with clean water in between sprays to control taste factor im using AN and really want to see i this shit is worth it ya know?


----------



## mmd604 (Jun 28, 2010)

theres a product it starts with a M . They sell it at the grow stores. You have to ask for it comes in a small vial never on shelfs. Anyways you can spray a week before harvest. It drys with a white substance on the leaves but stops the powder mildew. Somebody on here most now what it is. Does it get cold in your room on lights off . How is the humidity I find dehumidifiers are awesome in the battle against all molds. I have never used a sulphur burner .


----------



## ripjack (Jun 28, 2010)

i'm in the mountians and the lights stay off during day to level out due to funds, but i just cut my fans on 4hrs during their night cycle hoping this will help this serenade helped out grealy before flower didnt see this shit for 4-5 weeks and then poof here to fuck with me....i'll ask dudes at shop if they have smething along those lines starts with M huh ... its been pretty hot here lately lights go off in the morn mid morn and come on when sun has been down for an hour and also i keep a 20' fan at do pumping in fresh air durinh night cycle to deal with condensation and humidity but i will be getting one in the future,,..


----------



## mmd604 (Jun 28, 2010)

Maybe put a RH meter in your room and monitor your humidity. If its more then 60% you might have a problem. Do your outtake run at night? I like to keep my fans going all the time to keep air circulation going even at night. I also run a dehum


----------



## kylen (Jun 28, 2010)

ok i will do my best to give you my experience with PM, i just finished my first harvest and the PM started showing up at the end of the third week of flower, so what i did first was buy serenade like you, and i didn't spray the buds because the lady at the store said that would increase chance of bud mold, so what i did is just paint the serenade on the leaves every 3 days, i had one plant so it wasn't a huge deal, but since you are using a 1000W i'm guessing u have more than 1 plant, anyway i kept doing this, and towards the end it only spread from the bottom of the plant to the middle bottom, not even the complete middle, and i just finished drying them, and i can tell you with a good manicure right of the plant, you probably wont have any problems, i dried in my flowering room, and i only saw one little leaf out of all my bud that had PM, so my recommendation to you is apply serenade, i also hear greencure is good, every few days and hope for the best, also maximizing airflow and reducing humidity is what causes it in the first place, so that wouldn't hurt, good luck to you ripjack, may your bud be BOMB


----------



## ripjack (Jun 29, 2010)

kylen thanks for the advice i will try this method ,just paintit on the leaves huh , wurd i'll try it out and keep it out of reach of buds .. I keep trimming infected leaves off hoping this will have an effect without stressing her to much ...thank you agian


----------



## mmd604 (Jun 29, 2010)

kylen said:


> , also maximizing airflow and reducing humidity is what causes it in the first place, so that wouldn't hurt, good luck to you ripjack, may your bud be BOMB


Increased humidity is one of the the causes of PM not decreased humidity


----------



## kylen (Jun 29, 2010)

just a typo, i know that obviously thanks, i was just telling him to do both of those


----------



## hectorius (Jun 29, 2010)

somepeople try soy milk to get rid of it to my knowledge only sulfur powder or sulfur burner works, or avoid it by keeping the humidity around 40.


----------



## mmd604 (Jun 29, 2010)

kylen said:


> just a typo, i know that obviously thanks, i was just telling him to do both of those


sorry i didnt want him/her to increase his rh


----------



## kylen (Jun 29, 2010)

mmd604 said:


> sorry i didnt want him/her to increase his rh


 im pretty sure he has enough common sense to not increase his humidity lol


----------



## Coals (Jun 30, 2010)

ah the herpes of horticulture. Powdery Mildew can not be cured. It lives within the stem. It can only be controlled.....somewhat, sometimes. 

I have found diluted milk spray works best. Dilute the milk 1 to 10 with water. It works better than spraying with H202 and is organic.

Sulfer burners are the only way to controll large rooms as spraying each plant everyday is way to time consuming. 

Beneficials (like voodoo) will not do anything to a powdery mildew outbreak.

I have found it is necessary to turn off circulating and/or oscilating fans when powdery mildew crops up. The enclosed room with all the fans going just blows billions of spores around and around and around landing on every square inch of leaf and stem surface area.

I refuse to ever bring an outside clone into my grow again because of powdery mildew. 

Strain genetics and natural resistance plays a large role as to wether or not the plant will be able to survive, thrive or become totally overwhelmed by the PM 

A plant outside in the sunshine sh ouldnot have a problem with PM. The immune system is jacked in the sun and it is not enclosed in a tiny confined space. 

If a mother plant has powdery mildew, then every single clone ever taken from her also has powdery mildew


----------



## MeJuana (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok Powdery Mildew let's get rid of the myths first, Relative Humidity has nothing to do with it. Airflow can prevent it from colonizing, but the dust you see are the spores too so you are blowing them all over the plant now. 1/5th mix water to milk works, Greencure is better but all the spray on solutions will never solve this problem you will be cutting off as much bud as you save to keep the PM off of everything. If you have more than 30 days until harvest you can use these

Fungalore (It is a bomb you set off like a bug bomb up to 1500sq ft, this worked for me)
Eagle 20EW "This one is said to work by many people"
Clevis "I saw it on the market it has Eagle 20EW in it, never heard of anyone using it"

The end all the Powdery Mildew is to run higher temperatures strains affected by PM before are not now. My room temp is 85F lights on and 65F lights out, I do a drastic swing like that to keep my hydroponic nutrients cooler. You can just drop 10 degrees at night without a specific reason to drop more.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 1, 2010)

GreenCure...read up on it, or search it on this web site. Not going to go into a long winded explanation...just trust me....get some GreenCure.


----------



## MeJuana (Jul 1, 2010)

Greencure is your only choice days from harvest, but don't be an idiot if the stalks are crowed either bend them up off each other or cut them away. Biggest problem with PM is the crowding, you can't get the Greencure in there you think you do but the next few days you see you missed it. I've smoked PM infected bud and I know you are thinking as long as it has THC, stop thinking that it will screw up the high even.


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 10, 2010)

I am on day 39 with my Purple God Bud and my BFF(THE INFECTOR). My durban has yet to show any PM on itself. I sprayed about 20 minutes ago with H202 water My Temp is 76 and my Humidity is 54-56


----------



## riddleme (Jul 11, 2010)

Skim milk is best, read this
http://www.thefrugallife.com/mildew.html


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 11, 2010)

blah blah blah...home remedy this, my grandfather use to use blah, try a little of uhhhh...........just go an get yourself some GreenCure....its not some lame ass "lets just make it so we cant see the PM" remedy...it kills the PM...internally as well. I had PM really bad, for a long time...then I used GC, a few rotations later the moms and clones are PM free........I get such a kick out of peoples "home remedy"..yeah spray milk all over your plants...lord knows milk doesnt spoil....yeah sulfur burners, I love that slight taste of sulphur so much I always smoke with matches even if i have a lighter....I know I sound jaded, but thats because people can spread so much stupid info on these sites that the real info gets lost in the chaos.......Click here this seller on ebay ships all over the world.


----------



## MeJuana (Jul 11, 2010)

Milk spray works about 4 or 5 days, Green cure about 10 or 11 days listen lots of us get PM and we all know what will happen. You aren't linking us to any new cutting edge discoveries!!! Listen to the California boy here, I have PM on my roses out front.

Wish there was a cure for PM but once a plant is infected with it, it is kind of like herpies for the plant you can control it but not cure it. I am putting some through flower right now I know have PM, of course I skewered the environment to disfavor colonization so it doesn't occur in my op, but it pisses me off I made this Strawberry Cough strain I have with a male plant specifically and then I got it infected with PM. Anyone does find a new space age CURE please do post that right on up here.


----------



## petersonscott79 (Jun 18, 2011)

I hate to grave dig like this but very curious to the outcome of the PM. Clevis is what I just bought and very curious to others experiences. I have read and heard that it is a systemic cure. Any info or updates about this stuff.

Again, I am sorry to grave dig but thought this was better then starting another thread on PM or control methods.


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 18, 2011)

They have sulfur powder tat they use on grapes and roses. Sold at places like home depot or OSH.
Spray on your plants around lights off time. Then come back the next day and hti em with water to clear up the residue.

I wouldnt use this 4 weeks past flower though....
Maybe a dehumidifier is the way to go as a long term solution.
It's proactive rather than reactive.


----------



## mrduke (Jun 19, 2011)

i've delt with PM every winter due to crazy high humitity and strains that are very prone to infection. And i for one can tell you that eagle 20 is the only thing that will stop PM. I spray my mothers once a week before taking cutting then again a week before i switch to frower and have never seen pm again. Eagle 20 is systemic and changes the leaf structure from the inside out.

EAGLE 20 FLAT OUT WORKS


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 19, 2011)

mrduke said:


> i've delt with PM every winter due to crazy high humitity and strains that are very prone to infection. And i for one can tell you that eagle 20 is the only thing that will stop PM. I spray my mothers once a week before taking cutting then again a week before i switch to frower and have never seen pm again. Eagle 20 is systemic and changes the leaf structure from the inside out.
> 
> EAGLE 20 FLAT OUT WORKS


Your very right...
Its the only way to totally eradicate pm....
Pm is everywhere ..all around us like any mold deitritus....
Just a matter of controlling it....
And stopping before it gets out of hand....
The only bad thing with eag 20 is u have to use it before u start flowering.....


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

great im pretty shore i got pm in my 3 strain 2 of them uk clone-onlys! i kinda knew once got near nigh impossible to get rid off. good info thanks.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have pics of all stages of pm ..
Ive dealt with it many times..
It tends to be mostly in clones.... (not your own personal clones)..
Its just the nature of the beast...
It can be deafeted easily with little to no spraying ....
But unfortunately if it shows late .it can be a big problm...(or if u chop some leaves and think its gone...lol...never do that ..spray fast ... get your rom suppper dry)
Youl learn fast when you lose buds to pm ... and will see it before it even shows....
Its easy to spot and speads fast ....dry enviroments usually never have these issues..


----------

